# Damper open or closed



## bishgeo

Ok let's  hear it. Stack damper open or closed usually run mine wide open just close it to keep rain out. The big rigs like Jambo have dampers inside stack and it appears they use them.


----------



## bluewhisper

For most rigs, run it wide open - which is the opposite of what I've always done with the Webers, where I choke with the top vent instead of the bottom vents.

The one exception I've heard is to close the stack vent for a moment to trap air/heat in the cooking chamber while the firebox hatch is open for tending the fire.

Edited to add, close the stack vent when not in use, before rain and critters get in.


----------



## hickorybutt

An open exhaust/stack = a healthy fire.

You don't ever want to restrict air flow on your stack, at least with offset smokers.  The stack draws air into the firebox and then brings hot air through the cooking chamber.  Without air flow, your fire will start to smolder instead of burning cleanly and will put off nasty smoke. And then that smoke will stagnate in your cooking chamber and deposits creosote on your meat.

I say let the stack stay wide open at all times while you've got a fire going.  

My pit was custom built by a local welder and used to have a tiny little stack - and I always has trouble keeping a steady fire and never could get my temps above 250.  I had a larger stack added and it did wonders.  So let that air flow.

You can control temperature by your firebox  inlet dampers and also the size of your fire.


----------



## venture

Without getting into the science which I don't pretend to fully understand?

I believe a smoker needs air flow just as the fire needs oxygen.

I leave my exhaust open and control the heat on my offset with the size of the fire and the inlet dampers on the firebox.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

